# OT: shhhh...don't tell anyone but...



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

2 weeks until daytona!!!


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Right on! Loved the 24 hours; that was a blast to watch.

Tom


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Heard on the news...Richard said "Danica would never win a race"... RM


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Heard on the news...Richard said "Danica would never win a race"... RM


Nah....he said she could win a race....if everyone else dropped out...


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Gigidy!!


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Eventful weekend in Daytona. Looking forward to this week's activities and Sunday's race!


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Today's the day, but know all the guys around here I doubt anyone will be watching


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Got it on waiting... Hope Nascar lets em bump and push... RM


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Buckle up. It's go time.:thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

And.....still rain delayed.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

who won?


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

maybe we'll get to see it today...wish they would show races from the 70's during the rain delays...


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Is it over?? Can I open my eyes yet? :lol:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

boooogity .... booooooo gity ........ booooooooo gity 2


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

it's back on...if ya didn't know


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

JR nation celebrates


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

I promised my daughter that I would shave my beard if Jr. won the race yesterday. Well, kept my promise:

Before









After









Next I promised her I'd shave my head if he wins the championship. That's another promise I won't mind keeping.


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

Amazing transformation. Amazing promise...


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Is your beard in swap n sell???


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I always wondered what Santa looked like without his beard. Now I know.


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

That be a Cool Hat 3JR. I thought I missed the race Doze off ,switch back to channel did not Know it was delayed 6 HRS. thought I missed it. :freak:I did not switch back enough.
SJJ


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Is your beard in swap n sell???


I used it to stuff one of my pillows...


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

sethndaddy said:


> I always wondered what Santa looked like without his beard. Now I know.


Funny you should mention that...since my beard really got long around Christmas time I was noticing when I was out I would get these strange looks from little kids. A very curious 'is he or isn't he?' look followed by a I'm-going-to-be-nice-to-him-just-in-case smile. Guess they didn't want to take any chances!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

beast, you have to remember to let go one of those full belly laughs from deep down every now and again.
ho-ho-hoing makes em really wonder.
go JR!


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

alpink said:


> beast, you have to remember to let go one of those full belly laughs from deep down every now and again.
> ho-ho-hoing makes em really wonder.
> go JR!


 
Good point!!


----------

